# X-Trail 4X4 capability



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

My dealer recons that the x-trail is not really a good 4x4, and really to get something that is a true 4x4 you have to go for a pathfinder. should i be contemplating doing some light 4x4ing or should i just accept its going to be rubbish.

nice of the dealer to tell me this now


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The dealer is correct if you asked the question about the xtrail being a FULL TIME and HARD CORE 4WD, which it isn't. It is a soft roader that is capable of going off-road provided you know its limits. I am not even sure that new shape Pathfinder can be classified as a hard core 4WD as the old shape looked much more capable of doing that, while the new shape concentrated on giving this model more of a city type comfort style.

The X-Trail is the most capable SUV off-road compared to all other SUVs on the market.

The question is: What type of off-roading you have in mind?


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

I wanted a good tower that can handle its self in fields and the like, nothing to serious just the basic up hill down hill stuff for novices. i plan to get the patrol in a few years. but for now the x trail seemed to be the best option.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Then you will enjoy doing that and the xtrail will not let you down.

HERE is a sneak preview of what the little exy is capable of 

One of my favorite times off-road LOL

Show this video to your dealer, maybe he'll change his mind. hahahaha


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

WOW 
bit more advanced than what i want to do. ill email him the link.
chears great. you seem verry knowladgeable on xtrail?

presumably the cloak on the front was to stop the water from flooding the engine bay?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Knight said:


> WOW
> bit more advanced than what i want to do. ill email him the link.


I can call that attempt the very limit of what I managed to do with the xtrail off-road along with the "bigger" brothers.



> chears great. you seem verry knowladgeable on xtrail?


Just a passionate fan and I had my exy for over 4 years now. Still feels and drives like brand new....with a few power mods 



> presumably the cloak on the front was to stop the water from flooding the engine bay?


That's correct.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

if yu want to do serious off-roading - here in the UK, the LR swb Defender, or a Series, is about the best option - and fairly cheap. Not too comfortable - but hell -it was off-roading 

good one Jalal - and without a snorkel. I have seen some X-Ts with full lift kits and snorkels - so serious off-roading must be possible.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Knight said:


> I wanted a good tower that can handle its self in fields and the like, nothing to serious just the basic up hill down hill stuff for novices. i plan to get the patrol in a few years. but for now the x trail seemed to be the best option.


I tow a horsebox and a 16.2 and 15.1 horse and (all up I'm towing approx 1800Kg) and apart from changing its stock tyres to Pirreli Scorpion STR's (the stocks were too much of a road tyre, got clogged up with mud very quickly) I have had no problems getting around in muddy fields etc.

My only concern sometime is the lack of low gears, occasionally on some steep climbs I find myself preying I don't have to stop and do a hill start - my poor clutch goes through my head.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

No matter what you get it's always a compromise Knight. The Pathfinder is better off-road with a a set of low ratio gears and descent-control but the Xtrail is a better car on tarmac. I've had mine down a few green lanes including deep mud without any problem. Muddy fields are no problem. Mine's not very old yet so the only limitation I've found was me being wimpy about getting it damaged and having to explain to the wife. 

At the Festival of Speed, Nissan had a course that would frighten a Churchill tank that you could go round in a Pathfinder or an Xt. They had pits around 6' deep with 30 degree sides but both cars could get round. Spot of hill-climbing in an Xt: YouTube - Xtrail . Pathfinder in the mud: YouTube - Nissan Pathfinder 4X4 Off Road

On the Surrey CC site they've got a PDF with all the BOATs in Surrey and an interactive OS map. We'll have to have a XT group meet to try them out.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow flynn, am pretty impressed after seeing the new Pathy perform off-road. The last car in that video must have got water inside the cabin as the driver opened the door to let some of the fish out LOL


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

Flynn Sounds like you just started the first XT club in surrey and probabbly the uk, im good to go on that just let me know where and when..

i went for a spin in the mud and just missed a tree, i also was wondering how id tell the wife but i missed it just......


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Knight said:


> Flynn Sounds like you just started the first XT club in surrey and probabbly the uk, im good to go on that just let me know where and when..
> 
> i went for a spin in the mud and just missed a tree, i also was wondering how id tell the wife but i missed it just......


Sounds like you had fun. 

I went down a diddy little BOAT near Polesden Lacey yesterday and was an amazing amount of wet stuff around. A stretch of about 30 ft or more was completely under water. Couldn't see how deep it was but luckily was only about 12-15" so managed without a snorkel.  
I turned off because it runs at a steep angle at the far end and I thought sliding sideways on that might be a tad tricky for a learner like me. Was even enough mud in the Polesden Lacey carpark to need a 4x4. 

When and where do you fancy a meet? Could be a few others would like to come? I wondered if a wander down somewhere like Wolvens Lane between Guildford and Dorking might suit? I don't know it at all but it starts at map reference TQ130474 and goes a few miles down to Coldharbour. The Surrey OS map is at Surrey Interactive Map. Sounds like we'll be getting more rain so could be shrewd to let it dry out a bit.








Wolvens Lane More pics

Jalal, I noticed the alternator sits very low under the bonnet, have you ever had any problem with it in water?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

if yu goin for sum serious stuff - a winch and tow ropes and towing eyes on the cars mite help  and always go as a minimum of 3.
yu cud also join glass.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Wow flynn, am pretty impressed after seeing the new Pathy perform off-road. The last car in that video must have got water inside the cabin as the driver opened the door to let some of the fish out LOL


I had a ride round the Nissan track at the Festival of Speed in one Jalal and was totally impressed. Nice car. Some of the pits hardly looked possible, just rolled down, totally disappeared from sight, and scrambled out the other side. That said I would still go for the XT for the reasons you gave. For real rough stuff I think you need an out and out 4x4 that's old enough to get damaged without making you sob. 

Have you found any problems with the low mounted alternator in deep water?



The Mad Hat Man said:


> if yu goin for sum serious stuff - a winch and tow ropes and towing eyes on the cars mite help  and always go as a minimum of 3.
> yu cud also join glass.


I'm going to be a major sissy with it for a while yet and stay out of anywhere I need a winch (I hope). 
I'd guess that most people in GLASS are a bit more dedicated than I'd be in an Xt. Maybe someday.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn, never had a problem with the alternator, it seems very well made and protected. Mine was covered in mud fully during one mud corssing and it was fine.

P.S. May I suggest you start another thread for the UK Meet-up Event


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> May I suggest you start another thread for the UK Meet-up Event


I think "Event" might be over-egging it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Well mate, it is an International meet-up for the UK guys that is taking place on an international forum, so it sure is an event and we will be looking forward to the pics. Just start a thread and generate interest, who knows, I might come in for a drive as well. hehehe


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> I might come in for a drive as well. hehehe


You're definitely invited.


----------

